# Underground marijuana-growing operation busted in DeLeon Springs



## FruityBud (May 6, 2009)

*A subterranean marijuana-growing operation described by a Sheriff's Office spokesman as "the most elaborate ...ever seen in Volusia County" was busted here today.

*The discovery of the underground operation capped a two-month investigation by Volusia Bureau of Investigation narcotics agents, who were tipped about unusual activity on Cherokee Drive, a residential dirt road in a remote area.

Property owner Orestes Olmo, 38, was arrested Monday night when agents went to check out the property. Investigators said he tried to run but his truck got stuck on the dirt road and was quickly arrested.

Olmo was charged with aggravated assault, resisting arrest without violence, possession of a concealed weapon, possession of a stolen weapon, cultivation of marijuana with intent to distribute, maintain a residence to manufacture marijuana, and possession of drug paraphernalia.

After investigators obtained a search warrant and began searching the property, they discovered a workbench in the garage that had a trapdoor built into its base. Under that door was a hole in the concrete floor that led to an 65-foot long underground passage to an area under a large storage shed in the back yard.

At one point, the tunnel opened into an underground bedroom with a bed, surveillance monitors, a computer and loaded weapons, the Sheriff's Office spokesman said. Another room opened up into a grow room fitted with air conditioning, irrigation and electric power. Yet another grow room was found beyond the first one, all underground in the backyard, next to the storage shed.

This morning, investigators hauled out 219 marijuana plants and equipment. Another eight pounds of processed marijuana was discovered at a storage unit Olmo rented in Orange city, investigators said. 

*hxxp://shuurl.com/F4712*

*Deleon Springs underground marijuana farm (VIDEO)*
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqStVRSt8P4


----------



## PencilHead (May 7, 2009)

That's a little close for comfort.  Natural place for such nonsense--ornamental and fern nurseries everywhere up there.


----------



## Waspfire (May 7, 2009)

last time i road thru up there everywhere i turned there was a nurseries of some kind lol


----------

